# Halifax, NS Sufferers of an Anxiety [email protected]



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I created a group on facebook for locals in my area who suffer from some sort of Anxiety Disorder to come together, relate, socialize with people who understand. And thus I link it here for any Haligonians (or if you're just in the Halifax network).

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4189363748

I really think that eventually this group will help. It's the only such local one I could find and I couldn't find others globally.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for creating that!


----------

